# Hammer time!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got my skeletonized hammer in today and just installed it


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

That looks sweet. Hard install?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks good.
I don't know what it is about those spur hammers that make me want to replace them so bad. They work OK. But I like the look and the lowered weight seem to give a better trigger response most the time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spartan said:


> That looks sweet. Hard install?


No, super easy. Remove the grips and slide...

Remove the lanyard loop and hammer spring.

Then pull out the pin that holds the hammer. Remove the hammer.

Line up the new hammer and reinsert the pin. Then, put the other stuff back together. Hell, I suck for gunsmithing - but this was super easy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I put the hogue grips on it a couple of days ago too. Right now, this is 1 of my 2 main carry guns


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Lookin' good! Did it improve the pull weight/smoothness at all, or was it primarily to reduce locktime? Who makes it?


By the way, "thanks" for jamming that song in my head with your thread title. Now I gotta go look for an antidote song... :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Lookin' good! Did it improve the pull weight/smoothness at all, or was it primarily to reduce locktime? Who makes it?
> 
> By the way, "thanks" for jamming that song in my head with your thread title. Now I gotta go look for an antidote song... :mrgreen:


Well, I also put in a D Spring - which reduced the weight.

But, strangely enough - during dryfiring, the SA pull seems ti break crisper.

A member of the Beretta Forum sold it to me - itw as new. There is a dealer that sells beretta parts, but he is backordreed on skeletonized hammers. I assume the guy got it from there previously, however. I believe it is an authentic beretta part.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hammer replacement and other Beretta 96/92 parts replacement videos*

Try http://www.beretta92fs.com/ for any parts replacement you need to do. There are several very thorough videos, well narrated here and you can observe and to an entire strip and reassembly of the receiver to changing out the hammer or mag release. Super reference site. I have a Skeletonized hammer on the 96's I have as well as the 92FS, got them from David Olhasso along with the Elite II extended mag release. I use the Hogue panel grips as well, but have gone back to the Beretta Plastic girps as the Hogue grips seem to hang on the lining of coats I wear when using my Galco shoulder Holster rig. The black plastic factory grips do not hang on the lining. I do like the feel of the Hogue better, but have to carry concealed when working with the S.O. where we are assigned. Great weapon, both the 96 and the 92. Shipwreck, you should try the extended mag release. You don't have to shift your grip one iota. Protrudes to the same width as the grips, not below the major width chord.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought about that extended mag release - but I had concerns of activating it accidentally while carry.

When I do carry the Beretta, I don't generally carry an extra mag - as it has 16 rounds in it. So, its not that big of an issue


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Extended Mag release*

Shipwreck, the Elite II mag release is only extended to the thickness of the grips and is not the one that has an enlarged head. I carry in a SOB holster and at times, depending on how low profile we have to be carry palm out in the small of my back without any holster. Rationale is that cops carry holsters, dopers just stick them in the belt. I have never had an accidental mag release, especially with the Beretta as the release is quite stout in design and actuation. I do understand your concern. Both my 96's have the Elite II mag release, my 92, and my Stoeger Cougar 8000 in .40 S&W. Never had an unplanned mag release in any of them. As you well know you have to go with your gut. I shoot IDPA and am a Reserve Deputy attached to the Drug Task Force mostly because I used to be a full time narcotics agent and bring a little to the table and even though I am a profilers dream of a former Marine, drugs know no boundry concerning users. Shoot well and often my friend and keep the level head and knowledge coming.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Nice Shipwreck.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just popped in my new hammer today, it's pretty sweet. :smt023


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum but from what i've seen, it looks pretty inviting. I'm 48 yrs old and have had hand guns for quite a few years. no expert by any means. 
Shipwreck: i've owned a beretta 92f for quite a few yrs and I changed the mag release to the other side and push it with my right middle finger which feels natural to me, I guess my thumb is too short! takes 5 minutes.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, that really looks good Wreck. There's nothing prettier than a 92 IMO. Where can I get a couple of hammers like that and a couple D springs? I'd appreciate your help. I've got two 92's I'd like to give a facelift.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This place has the hammers and D springs in stock.

I am awaiting another hammer, as I want to get an M9 later this year...

However, I ordered a D spring from him, and what I received is not a D Spring. Someone on the Beretta Forum was nice enough to give me a D spring.

I have the other spring I bought, but it seems to be the same as the stock spring.

http://www.olhasso.com/PS/parts.htm


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks for posting that link, i just went ahead and ordered a d spring and hammer...too bad i don't have enough in my paypal to get the stainless steel trigger right now. i'm trying to get mine ready for a new finish, it really needs it...so i'm trying to round up and replace the polymer coated parts.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link Wreck. I'm ordering two of each.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

not_possible said:


> thanks for posting that link, i just went ahead and ordered a d spring and hammer...too bad i don't have enough in my paypal to get the stainless steel trigger right now. i'm trying to get mine ready for a new finish, it really needs it...so i'm trying to round up and replace the polymer coated parts.


I just bought a used black metal trigger - I haven't gotten around to installing it yet - I've seen the videos, but am still a bit hesitant to try to swop it myself.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a better pic


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I just bought a used black metal trigger - I haven't gotten around to installing it yet - I've seen the videos, but am still a bit hesitant to try to swop it myself.


It's really not that hard at all, I was hesitant when I first watched the videos myself, but I was able to do it and it was the first time I had done anything more than field strip a pistol.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Congrats Shipwreck.
3 questions.....
1. does the hammer fall speed change with this mod?
2. what is carry #2??
3. Do you need to wear those M.C. parachute pants after you make this mod??


----------



## 10-Ring (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello Shipwreck, that is one nice looking Beretta.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

khegglie said:


> Congrats Shipwreck.
> 3 questions.....
> 1. does the hammer fall speed change with this mod?
> 2. what is carry #2??
> 3. Do you need to wear those M.C. parachute pants after you make this mod??


It may affect it - I do not know. The claim is that lock time is increased - I cannot speak to that. I did it for looks.

Condition 2 refers to a 1911 - Carrying 1 in the chamber with the hammer down - bad idea on a 1911. It doesn't really apply to modern guns - just a 1911 or BHP.

As for 3 - Yes U do :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

10-Ring said:


> Hello Shipwreck, that is one nice looking Beretta.


Thanks :smt1099


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Have any of you guys replaced the trigger spring with the coil setup? and if so what do you think?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rfair said:


> Have any of you guys replaced the trigger spring with the coil setup? and if so what do you think?


It is my understanding that one must have an all metal trigger to use that part - NOT a polymer one.

I was thinking of doing it - but then I have read some reports of it not being as smooth. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> It is my understanding that one must have an all metal trigger to use that part - NOT a polymer one.
> 
> I was thinking of doing it - but then I have read some reports of it not being as smooth. I haven't decided yet.


Keep us updated! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sucked it up and changed out my trigger today - and also changed the trigger bar - as the one that came with the gun had a small nick in it, and I didn't notice itw hen I first bought the gun.

not too bad with those 92FS disassembly videos online


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I don't remember any of my G.I. Joe's carrying double barrel shotguns....lol:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rfair said:


> Have any of you guys replaced the trigger spring with the coil setup? and if so what do you think?


I've taken the whole frame apart 2x now - its not that bad.

I went ahead and ordered that INS replacement trigger setup - replacing it will be easy now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

buck32 said:


> I don't remember any of my G.I. Joe's carrying double barrel shotguns....lol:mrgreen:


They never killed anyone in the cartoon either :mrgreen:


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

This is now officially hammer PLUS time! 
when's the re finish coming??? (Wiff pics please).....:smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

khegglie said:


> This is now officially hammer PLUS time!
> when's the re finish coming??? (Wiff pics please).....:smt082


Haha - not for a while, likely.

I do plan to get an M9 and M9a1 later this year.

This is my new nightstand gun now.

the DA trigger is really nice with the D spring and the new hammer.

I got another skeleton hammer from a dealer today - I bought the 1 I have from a member on the Beretta Forum. I think he may have polished it for me, because it is crisper than the stock hammer was.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

I originally bought my Skeletonized hammer for cosmetics, but after shooting with it; I noticed that the trigger felt alot nicer. My SA trigger is very light and really crisp. DA is about as good as its gonna get, which I am still not that good with.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Shipwreck,
can you give me the source where they told you the coil spring trigger kit wasn't that smooth? I've been looking into that and have not found any bad reviews yet!
I was comparing triggers on my 92fs to my Sig SP 2022 and felt that the 92 had a better da pull but the 2022 had a better sa pull, although the 92 seems to be more accurate { POA consistent}.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rfair said:


> Shipwreck,
> can you give me the source where they told you the coil spring trigger kit wasn't that smooth? I've been looking into that and have not found any bad reviews yet!
> I was comparing triggers on my 92fs to my Sig SP 2022 and felt that the 92 had a better da pull but the 2022 had a better sa pull, although the 92 seems to be more accurate { POA consistent}.


I saw a post somewher eon the Beretta Forum a few weeks ago - honestly, I could not find it again if I tried. I spent a long time looking thru the photo thread - it could have been there or on the Ar15 Beretta photo thread - I really don't remember.

But, I have 1 coming to me and should have it Mon - so, I'll find out for myself.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

*M96*

All of these mods should be as easy to do on the M96 right??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

yes - all the parts are the same.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rfair said:


> Have any of you guys replaced the trigger spring with the coil setup? and if so what do you think?


Just installed the INS spring - hard to tell if the trigger is heavier now than before (I have the D Spring in it).

When I get another Beretta and install a D spring in it, then I compare one to the other.

I think it may be slightly heavier than it was. I did get the standard weight INS spring.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Just put mine in, pretty cool looking.


----------

